# Directv / Century Link Internet Deal



## AWAX1978 (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure if this is the best place to post so please redirect if needed.

I'm moving my D* service in about a week and took them up on the Century Link Internet deal. I've previously had Comcast (My only other option) and thought due to the low price and discount on my D* bill, I figured it was worth trying.

I'd like to know if anyone else is currently using Century Link as an ISP and if they are satisfied with it. I signed up for the 20Mbps which is what I had with Comcast. There are so many negative reviews on both Century Link and Comcast on the internet, it's hard to tell who's worse. I could care less about customer service, just want a reliable service that doesn't move like a slug.

Just in case, I'm hanging on to my rental modem from Comcast for a couple extra days, that way I can switch back in right away if needed.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Once they get it setup do a speed test. Once you get it installed it's going to be consistent. So it will be consistently bad or good however if it's bad you can make them fix it. I have a DSL, 20 MB, service and a 50 MB cable subscription and the DSL is great for what it's used for.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had Qwest DSL (prior to Century Link buying Qwest) for a year. It worked fine, however the fastest speed I could get was 1.5 down, 768 up due to distance from the central office. Like you, my choices are very limited and I have tried every option I have to Comcast (DSL and Clear), but keep ending up going back to Comcast for internet. I hate that they (Comcast) have an effective monopoly due to city franchise permits.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I have had Qwest/CenturyLink DSL for almost a decade now with no problems. I get 12 Mbps down/896k up for $19.99/month. What speeds are available depend on how big a city you live in/are moving to, I know some areas top out at 7Mbps and others top out at 40. Another factor you may want to consider if you're a cheapskate like me is that CenturyLink modems can be bought on ebay for under $15.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have had DSL with CenturyLink (formerly CenturyTel) for about 5 years. 1.5/256 was as fast as I could get, but recently I was upgraded to 4.0/512. In this rural area, it is DSL, dial-up, or satellite. Overall they have been pretty good with consistent speed over the years I have been with them.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

AWAX1978 said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post so please redirect if needed.
> 
> I'm moving my D* service in about a week and took them up on the Century Link Internet deal. I've previously had Comcast (My only other option) and thought due to the low price and discount on my D* bill, I figured it was worth trying.
> 
> ...


I've had Qwest/Century Link for years as my ISP. My experience has been very good. I've got their 20mbps service and it should do well for you to handle D*'s VOD, Netflix, computers, laptops, and any handheld devices you're using....sometimes all at once. 

A speed test should show you doing about 80% of the "advertised"....but speed tests don't tell you the whole story. a 1 minute speed test doesn't tell you if you're capable of sustained, loaded, speeds.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have the CenturyLink DirecTV bundle. I have been very happy with it. Get the cheapest modem they sell for your service and then get a good router. I am on the 20/800 service and pay $30.00 a month for it. I call loyalty once a year and get my plan renewed. Speed and reliability have been good and it is much cheeper then Comcast cable, the only other choice I have.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

I had 'em (Qwest, actually) for about 4 years and although it was only 1.5mbps/512k, it felt faster for average web browsing than the 3mbps/512k cable connection I'd been using before. You could see the difference in when downloading files, though. Was very consistent and reliable. I stayed loyal for a long time just because of their stance against some of the new, proposed regulations like ACTA and their track record of refusing to cooperate with big media and politicians. When Centurylink bought them, it kind of went out the window for me and I could get a 50mpbs connection with the cable company.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I live in north-central North Dakota. I have a locally owned, independent telco. It leaves me with their DSL option. I have the 10 - 16 Mbps for $40.95 a month. My speeds are always between 12 & 13 Mbps. I figure jumping up to this tier is worth it. It's $8 more per month coming from 6 Mbps, doubling my speed.

The drawback is that there will never be a bundling option for me, and like I said, it's a local closed off system. Examples...

(The following 2 examples are, of course, not as relevant as they used to be.)

- Even today, there are no local AOL dial-in numbers.

- Going kind of hand-in-hand, there are no local dial-in numbers for tivo service.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

AWAX1978 said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post so please redirect if needed.
> 
> I'm moving my D* service in about a week and took them up on the Century Link Internet deal. I've previously had Comcast (My only other option) and thought due to the low price and discount on my D* bill, I figured it was worth trying.
> 
> ...


I have D* (since 1998) and CenturyLink (w/ 10Mbps DSL) and get the $5 per month discount. I have separate bills since the phone/DSL is a business expense. I occasionally have to reboot my DSL modem, but that's about it. I would never give a dime to Comcrap.


----------



## amh84 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had the CenturyLink (Qwest) bundle since 2007. Not great at 1.5 Down/768 Up, but it's the only thing out here. Saving $5 just for being a customer of both is really the only draw. Supposedly, this area of So. Arizona is going to be testing out "rural fiber" sometime "soon". We'll see what that entails.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I used Century Link DSL for a couple of years and it worked pretty much ok. There were occasional outages. There are 2 things I have against Internet service with the big phone company; (1) To get the promotional rates you have to bundle in one of their high profit overpriced packages, and (2) When there's a problem on their end, trying to get it fixed is like talking to a brick wall. I was with Verizon before that and I'm speaking generically for both them and Century Link now. They will not even consider the problem to be on their end until they've dragged you through the full customer-end troubleshooting script. (Router plugged in, cables plugged in, let's go through every Windows network setting that exists, etc.). One time when I called they dragged me though this stuff for an hour, then the script finally said to reset my port (on their end), and that fixed it. Another time I spent at least 30 minutes to get to "oh, I see we do have an outage in your area". I finally learned that when the line goes down, just kiss it off for 24 hours and it will probably be back up, with some other poor sucker having wasted their time. I'm with a small local ISP now, the rates are lower, the line speed is faster, and if there's a problem they don't assume you're totally clueless and work with you to drill down to the cause pretty quickly.


----------



## latinkreationz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've had Qwest now CenturyLink for almost 3 years and bundled with D*. I'm currently on 40/20 which has been consistent since the day I signed up. I switched from Cox because of their terrible service and constant modem reboots. I've been a happy camper.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

20meg sounds like fiber to the trunk, which is awesome. I have 25meg from Comcast at the moment because it's the only thing available and I'm paying $73 per month(I know I could call in and get discounts but I like to think of myself as a good customer and not a smart consumer ). I'm curious to know what happens after your move as I have FiOS internet coming to the area soon and plan to switch based on reliability and available speeds. It will be fiber to the trunk as well.


----------



## pandafish (Apr 20, 2012)

I have had Qwest/Centurylink DSL since 2006 when I started working for Qwest. I have had from 1.5M to 7M. It has always worked consistently with little problems. Occasionally the modem disconnects and it can be solved by unplugging and plugging back in. It happens maybe one a year. I upgraded to 12M a couple of months ago and have been very pleased. Tests show consistently between 10.5 to 11.5.


----------

